# New member and my (not yet purchased) Clausing Lathe



## papa-roe (Sep 19, 2017)

Looking forward to learning how to use this. Getting it real cheap because the current owner's wife told him that she wants to move and downsize and this lathe is NOT going to their new home. These are the pictures that he showed me. Going to look at it in person this Friday.


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 19, 2017)

Get him to throw in all the tooling!


----------



## Dhector (Sep 19, 2017)

I have that same machine and love it. I'm a newbie at it myself but your going to really like it!!!! It also has a taper attachment which from what people told me is a rare thing to get. What kind of tooling and Chuck's go with it??


----------



## papa-roe (Sep 20, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Get him to throw in all the tooling!


There is not much tooling. He bought from someone who was getting a new lathe and there was no tooling of any consequence provided. He bought two tool holders but never used them. 3 jaw chuck, 4 jaw chuck and some odds and ends.


----------



## papa-roe (Sep 20, 2017)

Dhector said:


> I have that same machine and love it. I'm a newbie at it myself but your going to really like it!!!! It also has a taper attachment which from what people told me is a rare thing to get. What kind of tooling and Chuck's go with it??


3 jaw chuck, 4 jaw chuck and a trailer tire that doesn't fit anything.


----------



## papa-roe (Sep 20, 2017)

Dhector said:


> I have that same machine and love it. I'm a newbie at it myself but your going to really like it!!!! It also has a taper attachment which from what people told me is a rare thing to get. What kind of tooling and Chuck's go with it??


I will not be getting a taper attachment with this lathe. I'm sure that if I don't get the lathe leveled correctly, align the tailstock and remove any bed twist, I may have taper whether I want it or not. At this point I will be satisfied to be able to get it running as is. As my skills advance and the need arises I will try to find one.


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 20, 2017)

Looks like it has a taper attachment back there does it not? 
Mark


----------



## westsailpat (Sep 20, 2017)

I see a taper attachment on the lathe , I'm pretty sure it comes with the lathe .


----------



## papa-roe (Sep 20, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> Looks like it has a taper attachment back there does it not?
> Mark


Look at that. I was so focused on the tool post in the picture that I never even saw it. I was looking for tell tale signs of wear on the bed and the cross slide in these pictures and it completely slipped my notice. That is embarrassing.


----------



## richl (Sep 20, 2017)

Awesome find! You are going to really enjoy your new lathe


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Sep 20, 2017)

I owned one very similar, the variable speed drive wears easily and is expensive to replace or repair, the clutch and brake are also fussy to adjust and maintain.

On the bright side I used it for  20 years or more nearly every day, a nice little lathe far above current small engine lathe quality.

Good Luck


----------



## papa-roe (Oct 14, 2017)

I finally got it Friday, October 13, 2017. We loaded it on the trailer with a Harbor Freight 2 ton lift and a tractor with a boom on it. It took about two hours. We brought to my house, and my brother in law and I unloaded the trailer using the lift on one end and 1 1/4 inch tubing under the 'light end'. We got it just inside the door and in the middle of the garage and neither of us was up to moving it further. I think that is where it is going to stay. It looks good right where it sits. I will spend a few hours going over it tomorrow (later today) with my PDF manual in my hand making sure I identify everything. Bits and pieces of the Vari-Speed mechanism is in boxes. I will be using the VFD for speed control for now but I would like to repair it later on. It is now 2:30am on Saturday and I am too jazzed to sleep.


----------



## tweinke (Oct 14, 2017)

Almost like having a new child in the house isn't it? Looks like a nice machine!


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi welcome to the site, there a nice lathe even if you have to fix it some. Hope it's better then it looks dirty. Sometimes grime helps it protects from rusting.


----------



## papa-roe (Oct 14, 2017)

tweinke said:


> Almost like having a new child in the house isn't it? Looks like a nice machine!


Indeed it is. Keeps me up at night, demands all of my attention and so far, not doing anything I ask of it.


----------

